
systemE, a lightweight systemd replacement written in Emacs Lisp - kick
https://github.com/a-schaefers/systemE/blob/master/README.md
======
develop7
> _lightweight — I don’t understand the use-cases the alternatives solve._

© [https://programmingisterrible.com/post/65781074112/devils-
di...](https://programmingisterrible.com/post/65781074112/devils-dictionary-
of-programming)

------
haecceity
Someone should make emacs reap zombies then we can use it as init and
literally make an emacs os.

~~~
kevincox
I believe you mean Emacs/Linux ;)

~~~
inferiorhuman
Wouldn't that be GNU/Emacs?

~~~
DiabloD3
Whatever its called, I hope it gets a better text editor.

~~~
opless
I believe you can get it to behave like vi

------
coribuci
I'm waiting for a SystemD replacement written in ed (the standard text
editor).

